# fat chin



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

my body fat has been slowly increasing (along with muscle mass) and i've just noticed after having a shave that my chin is kinda fat-ish, well, fatter than before and i don't want a fat chin. How can i get it back to before, is there anything that can be done?


----------



## Musclehed (Feb 17, 2004)

Hey bud, you cannot loose fat locally. your genetics predetermine where the fat burns off from first and last. Afraid there is nothing you can do until you start cutting. Stick with the bulking, the chin is a small price to pay for a load of muscle, and when you cut later you will look a lot better.


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Spot reduction is impossible, as Musclehed has said genetics determine where you will store fat first and ultimatley where you will lose it last.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Most people notice fat loss during dieting in the face first. Waist last for men.


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

i was thinking some jaw exercises, like eating more!!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, there are facial exercises that can change the look of your face. But being as young as most of you guys are, I don't think you need it. Actors and actresses do facial exercises to keep a youthful appearance but this is only for muscle tone in the face. It can keep sagging things in check but again if you are young then diet might be the only key to a slim chin.


----------



## Musclehed (Feb 17, 2004)

scott, which muscle group do you work the face with


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Just saw something on the news yesterday. They injected an enzyme into the chin in several injections and it broke down local fat. It costs about $500.00 dollars and can be used on men for their handelbars.

HGH is localized too for spot reduction. I have never thought of injecting it into the fat in the chin but I suppose It might work. I do know that I lost 4" on my waist while on HGH for about 6 months. Got off of the GH and ate the same and gained 1" back. Now I am dieting and am trying to lose the gutt but it is hard. I did just order 150 IU's again of HGH and I will run that 10 weeks. Got the good stuff Humatrop by Elli lilly labs. I know that stuff is good @ 2 IU's I get lockjaw and a sore wrist.

Hey, maybe I might try it in the chin


----------

